

An Intro to Haskell for Ruby Developers - markprovan
http://www.free-variable.org/2012/05/an-intro-to-haskell-for-ruby-programmers/

======
mratzloff
Sorry about this comment, but I don't think you achieved what you wanted with
this article. It's a bit rambling and unfocused, and you don't really ever
talk to your audience in language they will understand without a prior
background in functional programming. Case in point: there's plenty of
Haskell, but the first Ruby is 3/4 of the way down. It would be more effective
if you took one or two concepts in Haskell and explained them in detail,
starting with Ruby.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I got several paragraphs in and thought, where exactly is the Ruby?

Further to that, having inline code (without any monospace formatting), and
talking about binary trees as an _intro_ to Haskell, well, I would suspect
that it alienates the people it tries to introduce.

I'll own up to my ignorance, of course. I've no CS degree, I've encountered no
occasion where I'd implement CS classics like linked lists and binary trees.
My understanding goes as far as sort of vaguely recognising them. I'm not
going to boast, but I don't doubt I'm alone here.

I couldn't finish the article, because the content didn't match the
expectations the title set.

~~~
dons
It's possible that you don't roll your own custom trees and other data types
because your language of choice doesn't make using your own data structures
easy.

~~~
cageface
Perhaps, but demonstrating a custom binary tree implementation in Haskell is
not the right way to lure blub programmers.

Show them how Haskell makes it easier to solve the problems they face in their
day-to-day work and you might start to make some converts.

------
jfarmer
If you're telling a story, don't digress. In particular, don't have a six-
paragraph section entitled "Digression."

A challenge for the author: summarize the article in a single sentence that
any Ruby developer would understand.

------
Symmetry
I was expecting this to be like "How to read Haskell like Python", but of
course it took the exact opposite approach.

<http://blog.ezyang.com/2011/11/how-to-read-haskell/>

